
What happens when women are outnumbered on a massive scale - aaronjg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/world/too-many-men/
======
bilal071975
Many don't ever see the life partner ... so either they become lesbian ... or
law change for man to be able to get married to more than one!

